# Allegro (Occidental) Aruba



## Aruba7 (Feb 27, 2006)

Not a TimeShare own Yet. Looking at the Allegro (Aruba) Occidental. We are not interested in all inclusive so we have to purchase from current owners prior to manatory all inclusive. Just wanted to know if anyone or knowledge of anyone who has any experience in repurchased with this type of provision (all inclusive).

I have not got a complete answer to this question from brokers or owner. I guess the question must be presented to resort or club management. Do you think that when you repurchase a timeshare you fall under the terms of the old contract or you have to sign a new contract with the management company.

I also understand (not switching out or banking) one could exchange within for a lesser unit and pickup another week or hotel room pending the type of unit (1 or 2 or 3 bedroom Platinum). Is this something that is accepted by the management of the timeshare. 

I hope you all can see my concern. I would not want to purchase a timeshare and find that things have change are not what they should be.

Thank you in advance
JoeJ


----------



## rsonc (Feb 28, 2006)

Joej

1) Is this a Gold, Platinum or Platinum plus contract? Allegro sells many types of contracts within a resort even thought this resort is Platinum Plus the original owners might have only purchased a gold or Platinum membership? 

2) Is this valid for all year or just weeks 18-35 (I think those are the weeks? Aruba has both types of contracts? 

3) Is this a lifetime or a right to use? Allegro sells both types (I think the Aruba is a lifetime but I am not sure)

Depending on what type of contract makes a difference in what you can do. 

Allegro has many types of usage, I own a gold hotel room (lifetime) a platinum hotel room (life time) and a Platinum 1 bedroom (lifetime) and my 1 bedroom gold RTU is all used up. Each has a little different rules. I would suggest having the owner call the resort and authorize you to ask any questions then I would call Allegro. 

I have to run and pick up my son but I will try to answer some of your questions when I get back. If you can find out the answer to the questions above it would help. 

Thanks,
Susan


----------



## rsonc (Feb 28, 2006)

1) Is this a Gold, Platinum or Platinum plus contract? Allegro sells many types of contracts within a resort even thought this resort is Platinum Plus the original owners might have only purchased a gold or Platinum membership? 

***  _Gold and Platinum members can trade for other resorts but there is a fee depending on the size of the unit and the resort that you want to change into. This fee ranges from $50-$200 per week. Some will also require you to pay the all inclusive fees (most of the Occidental Chains-- most of the Allegro chains are older and optional all inclusive) If you own a platinum plus then you can exchange into any resort without a fee. _  2) Is this valid for all year or just weeks 18-35 (I think those are the weeks? Aruba has both types of contracts? 

_If you own a platinum plus membership then you can either choose to exchange into a lesser resort "any time of the year" including holidays or you can chose to upgrade to a larger unit (but then you can get a larger unit). _ 
_** with any of the contracts you can split your unit (except for hotel units) and get another unit (ie. 1 bedroom would give you a studio and a hotel unit or a 2 bedroom would get you a 1 bedroom plus a studio). _  

3) Is this a lifetime or a right to use? Allegro sells both types (I think the Aruba is a lifetime but I am not sure) _****if it's lifetime then you get 1 week per year during the first 10 years you can take a bonus week but you must pay an additional m/f plus the all inclusive fees. If it's a right to use then you can use as many weeks as you want (based on the number of weeks that you have left in your contract.. on my RTU we had a large group of us that went down there and I ended up using almost all of my weeks (11 total) in one year._
Depending on what type of contract makes a difference in what you can do. 

Allegro has many types of usage, I own a gold hotel room (lifetime) a platinum hotel room (life time) and a Platinum 1 bedroom (lifetime) and my 1 bedroom gold RTU is all used up. Each has a little different rules. I would suggest having the owner call the resort and authorize you to ask any questions then I would call Allegro. 
_
You can find the Gold and sometimes platinum memberships pretty cheap but the Platinum plus are alot more. I think the best platinum plus that I found was around $4k for the week for a 1 bedroom aruba weeks 18-35. I purchased most of my units for around $150-500 with the exception of the first one was $1100_.

Hope this helps, feel free to email me if you have more questions. The information above is what I was told while I was looking at purchasing a resale Platinum Plus membership, I would still recommend you checking with the resort for your contract. 

** also I dont think you have to purchase the all inclusive package at the Allegro Aruba if you own at this resort (your home resort on your contract) .

Thanks,
Susan


----------



## Aruba7 (Mar 1, 2006)

Thank for responding.  It is a Platinum Plus Club Memebership. It is also Deeded. I just ask about rooms deluxe or Supreme, in the RED Prime????

Thanks again a great help


----------

